
How many startups called for video interview for Winter 2017 batch? - emref
Hello,
We did our video interview last Friday with a YC partner and I am wondering how many startups called for video interview? 
Best
======
Phithagoras
Please do not submit this type of question as a story on HN. To address the
moderators of this site, email hn@ycombinator.com

